# Benoni High School Pipe Band



## Silver (2/5/15)

For the last hour my wife and I were treated to the most amazing "show" by the Benoni High School Pipe Band.

They did a performance in the car park below our building we are in for holiday.

Wow, what a show. Gave me a few goose bumps. They were just epic. I know they were good because I remember our pipe band in my days at high school. I wasn't in it but used to march as a cadet with a rifle and all  And our pipe band didn't sound nearly this good.

It was just epic. Benoni must rock! @Alex, @JakesSA. Also pleasing to see this quality from our young South Africans

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## michael dos santos (3/5/15)

Yeah I was in Benoni high wasn't interested much in the pipe band but I no they went 2 Scotland and couple times and played in a big competition there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/5/15)

Silver said:


> For the last hour my wife and I were treated to the most amazing "show" by the Benoni High School Pipe Band.
> 
> They did a performance in the car park below our building we are in for holiday.
> 
> ...


Benoni does indeed Rock @Silver 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/15)

michael dos santos said:


> Yeah I was in Benoni high wasn't interested much in the pipe band but I no they went 2 Scotland and couple times and played in a big competition there



Thanks Michael
No wonder they are so good


----------



## Silver (3/5/15)

Alex said:


> Benoni does indeed Rock @Silver
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone



Lol @Alex, lekker emoticon emoji thingies 
Ha ha


----------

